# Lata Sonpal, Hypnotherapist in Miami, Any Good?



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

I called her to set up meeting with Dr. Sonpal, and she said, Iwill not see anyone for free initial consultation, you can ask me over the phone (which was fine with me), but in my experience she did not dedicate enough time in answering a few simple questions. Also, she does not take insurance (odd for a person that can bill as a doctor as she has a Phd).

She only works out of network, which means, you pay up front and she gives you a letter to give to your insurance for reimbursement. I was unhappy as her webpage seems so professional and has a lot of "accreditation".

I called her once again a couple of days after, as I am desperate for anxiety help which affects every part of my life. Since I was short on money, I asked if she could do what other doctors do: I would send in the bill on her behalf and as soon as I get paid, I would pay her...or we could bill once, see how long they take to pay and go from there. There was silence for a few seconds and she seemed upset that I asked her that.

I know people work for money, I understand that, but she seemed so damn cold and had an angry tone with a person that is seeking her professional help. I felt like a street beggar to be quite honest. Is she good at what she does anyway?


----------

